

Everything You Wanted To Know About Startup Building But Were Afraid To Ask - abossy
http://vimeo.com/6960507

======
JLaramie
I really enjoyed this video...and it was so great to see the alpha product. It
reminded me of seeing the initial drawings of Twitter. Those times in the
startup are what it's all about!

